# Bens fish



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

So the last little while ben and i have been doing fish deals and little projects. And the last few times i bruoght my camera along with me to take some photos of fish and other pets. So sit back and i hope u enjoy the onslaught of photos to come.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

that marble motoro got some very nice marking... Beautiful fish, beautiful condition. Good job...


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks pete for posting  !!!

and thanks charles!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Ben, is that Marble male or female?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

he's a boy AWW...

loves prawn & blackworm..


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice ......................


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks Great Ben......
i see you got some more Geos..
what type are they?

thanks for posting Cowis


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks everyone..

i got some daemon's in there also. a group of seven in total.

as long as Nala is fed she doesn't bother them at all.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

love the auranti but all of your fish look great


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

nice shots of all the critters


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Ben, i want that male, i have a female just like it.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

AWW said:


> Ben, i want that male, i have a female just like it.


.... sweet


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

AWW said:


> Ben, i want that male, i have a female just like it.


I have a smaller male with claspers rolled out already that is like that if you want


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

charles said:


> I have a smaller male with claspers rolled out already that is like that if you want


I already have a male charles..... arg. Maybe if i can sell my other one. How big is that one?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

awesome fish ben


----------

